# The KB BOOK OF THE DAY!!!! Time in a Bottle



## div (Aug 25, 2010)

Hello all,

I uploaded my first novel _Time in a Bottle_ to Kindle yesterday. It is for sale for $0.99.

This is the synopsis:

A single glass of whiskey was all it took for Mark Willis to fall back into the hellish pit of alcoholism and the dark, foreboding nightmare that became his life after his girlfriend, Monica, was murdered. She walked down the long hard road of recovery and found her salvation in the hearts and minds of those afflicted as she had once been and where she met Mark and guided him to sobriety, loving him and then trusting him enough to divulge the terrible secrets of her family's past. But that all ended on a crisp autumn morning in a familiar place with an old friend in his hand. 
Audra Schaeffer, a wealthy, powerful pharmaceutical executive is Monica's half-sister who harbors a secret of abuse, a secret that only she, her father and now Mark know. A secret so devastating that if revealed would ruin her and her father, Senator Robert Schaeffer, and the dozen or so participants in the brutal games that took place in the basement of the Schaeffer estate. When the police reveal to Mark that Monica's death may not have been an accident, he reveals to them the only person he knows who may want to harm Monica and why.
Time in a Bottle reveals the struggle of a man drowning his sorrows and once again his life one glass at a time while his friends struggle to save him and the police struggle to find Monica's killers before they get to Mark; the only other person who knows the Schaeffer's terrible secret.

I hope you enjoy it.

Thank you.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Christopher, and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2010)

Welcome Div.....  good luck with your book.


----------



## Braveart (Aug 20, 2010)

Looking forward to new ideas. Luck and work hard!


----------



## div (Aug 25, 2010)

UPDATE:

Sales have been brisk and are increasing steadily every day!!  The reviews on Amazon.com are all, thus far, positive!!!!


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

Sounds pretty good, Div.  Way to go on the sales...


----------



## div (Aug 25, 2010)

I received my first review today from a reader that I do not know!!!  I'm very excited!!!  All of the reviews have been positive but they have been from friends or at least acquaintances. This is certainly a shot in the arm for me!!!!

If that person is on this board.....THANK YOU!!!!!!!

You have certainly made my day!!!


----------



## jackwestjr_author (Aug 19, 2010)

Sounds like you have some good tension in this story.


----------



## markowski222 (Oct 8, 2010)

Congratulations.  What an awesome event for you.  I've got a novel about 70% finished.  I can't wait to finish and send it to Kindle.


----------



## div (Aug 25, 2010)

I sold my 100th copy to Kindle tonight!!!!  Not too bad for 61/2 weeks on Amazon.


----------



## M.S. Verish (Feb 26, 2010)

100 copies! Awesome!


----------



## Author Eyes (Nov 26, 2009)

Way to go! Congrats!


----------



## div (Aug 25, 2010)

I have sold over 160 copies of my book in 90 days. I am scheduled to be featured on a few blogs this month and hoping the sales increase because of the exposure. Fingers crossed!


----------



## div (Aug 25, 2010)

my book is the KB book of the day....hopefully I will see a spike in sales by the end of the day and since today is also my birthday, I anticipate good things to come!!!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Good luck and thanks for having your book as our KB Book of the Day!!


----------



## div (Aug 25, 2010)

Being the KB book of the day was very successful for me!!!  Thanks to Harvey!!


----------

